# Stranger Requests You Never Read B4



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

I know that this is primarily for knitting and crochet, however, (I know... here it goes!) lol My Scottish Terrier, Whatscotts! Roxie Hart, died unexpectedly :-( July 25, on my Son, Luke's, 43 Birthday. She was 8 on May 25 and my Service Dog. There is such a hole in my life right now. 

I am disabled and a Senior Citizen who requires a Service Dog that is trained to meet my needs. I nearly had a heart attack when I learned that training is between $8,000. and $10,000 and the dog is extra approx. $2,000. Fund Raise, they said and call when you have raised enough to cover expenses.

I have recovered and am breathing again. The staggering expense was definitely not what I expected along with the deposit of $2,500. That is more than I make on Social Security in a year! Maybe the Money Fairy will find my place and gift me with the resources to fulfill this quest. I hope there are no turblences to subvert the Money Fairy's flight!

I read and comment with all of the KPers and have learned so much. As a community of Fiber Artists, we have unique artistic talents that are not bestowed on everyone. Thank you for reading this. I had to vent my frustrations and I hope this has not upset anyone unduly. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh my, I never realized it cost so much to acquire a service dog. I surely hope the money fairy rains on you.

And, vent away, we all need to at times.


Blessings.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for building my hope that I may soon have my dog.
Cheers, Lucille


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

$12000 dollars is a lot in my book as well! You talk about the Money Fairy, and then you ask to be kept in our prayers, so I figure you must believe in God in one form or another. Our God is a God that answers prayer, and knows our needs, He is our Provider, so one way or another, He will provide you with a service dog. I pray that this is so, and I thank and praise Him, in Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for your good wishes and prayers. God doesn't give us more than we can handle and always is there for us. Amen


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

The Services Dogs are often free however the training makes up for the difference. In this instance training with a purchased on your own dog is 10,000.00. Then there are the free Service Dogs and the training is 12,500 or higher. So the dog isn't really free, as in life Nothing is Free! I can see me in my leg braces, cane in hand, bucket at my feet, with a sign around my neck "Raising the Funds for a Service Dog. Very attractive, might get sympathy, but money that would amount to a Service Dog fees.... No I don't think so. I say, surprise me! I pray that it is in God's Plan for me to receive a trained Service Dog. Thank You so much. Lucille


----------

